

Terrorists are using DMCA notices to hunt down their YouTube critics - trekky1700
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/dmca-youtube-terrorism-dox-al-hayat/

======
seivan
Another article about it (though in German)
[https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pre...](https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.faz.net%2Faktuell%2Ffeuilleton%2Fdebatten%2Fyoutubes-
daten-gefaehrden-
islamkritiker-13247806-p3.html%3FprintPagedArticle%3Dtrue&edit-text=)

